# Linda  Evans and Lee Majors in The Big Valley 1965 -1968



## ginscpy

Good as it  gets.

2 "10s" in their mid twenties.

Probably were lovers for a while.


----------



## ginscpy

NCIS - Mark Harmon (star QB at UCLA in the early 70s , and Gena Rowlands -really used to be hot) good episode..........................


----------



## Sarah G

ginscpy said:


> Good as it  gets.
> 
> 2 "10s" in their mid twenties.
> 
> Probably were lovers for a while.



Farrah Fawcet and Lee Majors were married in the early 70s.  She was very beautiful and funny.  Linda Evans always seemed to be underconfident and even somewhat unstable..

I never knew much about Majors.

Barbara Stanwyck who was the older woman on TBV I do remember from The Thorn Birds, one of my all time favorite mini series.


----------



## ginscpy

Majors/Evans  best stuff was in Big Valley -when the had veterns like Barbara Stanwcky, Richard Long, Peter Breck to tutor them.


----------



## Sarah G

ginscpy said:


> Majors/Evans  best stuff was in Big Valley -when the had veterns like Barbara Stanwcky, Richard Long, Peter Breck to tutor them.



Linda has been on the talk show circuit discussing the dangers of plastic surgery.  

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/2008/12/10/the-wacky-face-of-linda-evans/

Tragic.


----------



## ginscpy

And Majors has an ad pitching a hearing aid.

Still looks pretty good for his  age IMO ..

Stanwyck and Long have passed - not sure about Peter Breck...


----------



## casper4020322

How old are you ppl? I was looking at Lee Majors and Linda Evans on Big Valley when I was in my early teens. While we are on the subject do you remember Lancer? I loved James Stacey who was seriously injured in a motorcycle accident and confined to a wheelchair. I thought he was gorgeous.


----------



## Douger

casper4020322 said:


> How old are you ppl?


Personally I wanted..........and still want to do , Vicky Lawrence.
I'm 57.


----------



## Sarah G

casper4020322 said:


> How old are you ppl? I was looking at Lee Majors and Linda Evans on Big Valley when I was in my early teens. While we are on the subject do you remember Lancer? I loved James Stacey who was seriously injured in a motorcycle accident and confined to a wheelchair. I thought he was gorgeous.



  I never watched The Big Vally but heard of it over the years.  I knew Linda Evans from Dynasty back in the 80s.  I'd like to see TBV tho.


----------



## ginscpy

Heath (Lee Majors) in Big Valley was flat-out gorgeous .


----------



## casper4020322

ginscpy said:


> Heath (Lee Majors) in Big Valley was flat-out gorgeous .



Yes he was and back then his hair was lighter. I also loved Brett.


----------



## Shadow

ginscpy said:


> Heath (Lee Majors) in Big Valley was flat-out gorgeous .



Yes he was


----------



## tinydancer

ginscpy said:


> Good as it  gets.
> 
> 2 "10s" in their mid twenties.
> 
> Probably were lovers for a while.



OMG

I love you to death.


Hey hey hey I started a drive in movie thread on another forum.

You are so perfect for it.

Let me raise you Omar Shariff in Doctor Zhivago and raise you Robert Mitchum in anything on the planet....


----------



## Skull Pilot

I had a huge crush on Audra Barkley






Honestly what boy wouldn't?


----------

